# Control of Small Hive Beetle



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I may try those right away.


----------



## Maddox65804 (Dec 29, 2011)

We do not have the brand "Chux" that this article refers to here in the US. Could somebody post a picture of one so we could find a similar product here?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

look like the standard blue "shop towels" to me, available at Sams Club.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/wypall-x80-wipers-160-ct/112891.ip?navAction=


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

Tried to post a photo but did not work.
The weave is more open than the Wypall and comes in rolls


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, they are really just like the hospital underpads (blue on one side and white on the other...

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/disposeze-disposable-underpad-30-x-36-inch/ID=prod4232710-product

http://www.target.com/p/protection-...A-14390547#prodSlot=medium_1_3&term=underpads


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

google Chux, click on images of Chux superwipes


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

I will have to find something like the Chux superwipes this spring and give them a try. Do they have a problem with bees getting stuck in them?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

DJS said:


> I will have to find something like the Chux superwipes this spring and give them a try. Do they have a problem with bees getting stuck in them?


yes, I picked up about the same number of bees as beetles. I have stopped using them for now.


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

max2 said:


> yes, I picked up about the same number of bees as beetles. I have stopped using them for now.


I could see using them in the summer when I crack the tops for ventilation, instead of using a stick of wood, roll pads up to let air in and grab the beetles.


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

b2bnz said:


> The method is to use Chux disposal multi purpose kitchen cloths. I am sure if you don't have Chux that you will have a similar product in your hardware stores or supermarkets.


All: a chux wipe is just the brand name for handi-wipes in Australia and New Zealand. Same manufacturer and look the same, although what they call a "heavy duty" wipe looks more like the regular strength handi-wipe we use in the states/Canada. 

I have a terrible problem with SHB here in VA and just put some in my hives and will let you know how they work.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

The Evil Chip said:


> All: a chux wipe is just the brand name for handi-wipes in Australia and New Zealand. Same manufacturer and look the same, although what they call a "heavy duty" wipe looks more like the regular strength handi-wipe we use in the states/Canada.
> 
> I have a terrible problem with SHB here in VA and just put some in my hives and will let you know how they work.


Would you please give an update on your use of chux cloths? Thanks.


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

I forgot to reply to this thread. I went ahead and tried the wipes. The end result: piles of blue and white fluff blowing across my yard. The bees in my hives disposed of them in a few days. I used the normal strength handi-wipes and perhaps the heavy duty ones would have worked better. In the meantime, I've switched my hives to oil traps under the bottom board and by and that's working to keep the beetles at bay. Green beehives sells one version called the IPK and then there is the Freeman trap. I use the Green beehives trap.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

The Evil Chip said:


> I forgot to reply to this thread. I went ahead and tried the wipes. The end result: piles of blue and white fluff blowing across my yard. The bees in my hives disposed of them in a few days. I used the normal strength handi-wipes and perhaps the heavy duty ones would have worked better. In the meantime, I've switched my hives to oil traps under the bottom board and by and that's working to keep the beetles at bay. Green beehives sells one version called the IPK and then there is the Freeman trap. I use the Green beehives trap.


The commercial strength are better but you will also loose bees, in my experince


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We just got an e-mail from someone in our beekeepers' association, via the Piedmont Beekeeper's Newsletter. They just laid one over the top bars at the top of the hive. They've tried Scotch-brand Handi-wipes and show a photo of a SHB death zone. They say the Clorox brand won't do the same thing. Looks like some kind of tanglefoot effect, to me. If my other SHB measures fail to work, I'll try this and see. If they're getting tangled in it I should be able to document this with a microscopic examination.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Microscopic? They are call Small Hive Beetles but they aren't that small.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Microscopic? They are call Small Hive Beetles but they aren't that small.


If their feet are getting tangled in tiny fibers, I'll see it under a microscope. If it tangles beetles but not bees, good. If this is some chemical effect from something on the wipes, maybe we should consider further.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I see. And yes, if them chemicals in the cloth have some effect that would be good to know.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nothing chemical about. The SHB get tangled up....and too many bees for my liking. I stopped using them.


----------

